
Busybox: remove systemd support - alrs
http://git.busybox.net/busybox/commit/?id=accd9eeb719916da974584b33b1aeced5f3bb346
======
josteink
Obviously that's the wrong approach. He should have made systemd-busyboxd and
everything would be OK.

Sorry. It was cheap but I couldn't help it :)

------
JdeBP
* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10473474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10473474)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483780)

------
em3rgent0rdr
The "take marbles & leave" approach.

